# White's Tree frog noise.



## SCI

I'm thinking of getting a pair of white's tree frogs.I was just wondering how noisy the male gets.Would you here them at night?


----------



## hooded_vixen

*whites arnt that noisy*

just a quick note to say that my pair of whites' arnt that noisy they'll usually croak if i've got the hoover on or when there is clapping on the television and usually when im blow drying my hair but they only croak cos they think it sounds like one of them in the summer they croak alot i think it's cos they're looking for a mate im thinking of getting a female for them to share ha ohh dear


----------



## BELIAL

is a shock when you first hear then..sounds kinds like barking..yeah is usually to strange noises like other post, hoovers, bangs and horror films!
Won't keep you awake unless you have a very randy mail that likes the sound of his own voice!!


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands

I'd advise keeping them in a room away from your bedroom. Mine lived in my room, and would wake me up at all times of the night, they were really loud. Moved them into the kitchen and i dont hear them at all now


----------



## basky

mine are outside my room and have never kept me awake. they're bass heads, always croaking when bass is playing


----------



## ricmac

Ours started croaking the other day.

Do only males croak? like Horned frogs?


----------



## Robinson

I've never heard either of mine so much as squeak! they seem to be always to busy eating to bother doing anything else with their mouths! :lol:


----------



## basky

yeah i read that only males croak but i'm beginning to wonder, all mine croak, i must have about 9male frogs and toads  just my luck.


----------



## 16-BIT

they sound like a small dog barking now and again but quieter


----------



## Junior

Hi- i have had my young white's tree frog for about a month now and have often heard odd strange noises i thought might be coming from him/ her! Then today when i was watching the Simpsons he/ she let out about 10 croaks- lovely noise, very cute! Not sure how to tell if it is a he or she- is it true only the males croak?


----------



## basky

ive always read that only males croak but if thats true ive never owned a male :? you could try the pollywogs site to see if they know.


----------



## BELIAL

both sexes croak it's just the duration of the croak that is different. males tend to do about 10 'barks' whereas females may only bark once or twice...during the breeding season the males make a hell of a noise which is often set off by a bang or loud noise as they think it is another frog...

you can sex them two ways....males will have nuptual pads on their arms at certain times of year (dark rough patches). the males also have a grey throat sack that most females lack...oh and females tend to be bigger but this is not accurate...


----------



## basky

great cheers


----------



## ricmac

As our barks pretty much the same time every night for about 20 seconds I guess I'd better check for those pads!


----------



## Junior

So my frog barks about 10 times- so i'm guessing he is a he! But i read somewhere that the nucal pads arent present until they are a year old- so how can u tell how old they r? The lady at the shop i got him from said he was 3 months old- but surely he won't be looking for a mate yet so why is he barking- or is he older than 3 months!!!??? or do they bark whenever?


----------



## BELIAL

no they don't get the nuptial pads till they are mature and in season...your frog junior could just be getting some practice in! or he could be older than said...often shopkeepers don't know a whole deal about the animal they are selling so make stuff up!


----------



## Junior

Thanks- i do feel proud when he croaks!


----------



## Guest

http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/whites.html


----------



## Guest

http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/whites.html


----------



## simon woodall

iv only hurd mine croke once but other than that i dont here her at all i want to get another 1 though does any 1 now why mine dont croke that much ive had her for about 8-9 months from a juvy any answers would be appreciated


----------



## mador

all 3 of my whites have never made a sound  , I think they may be mute....

they are happy, well fed, believe it or not- energetic... but they are still young what age do they start to make a sound??


----------



## Mihogan

Haha thats funny. I recently just got a Whites too, about 3 weeks ago. It just started to croak, too. Maybe they don't croak until they are completly sure of their new enviroment:hmm:


----------

